# Dungeness A power station



## acer77 (Jul 5, 2015)

This site has been decomissioned last ran end of 2007
is due for demolition.




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## acer77 (Jul 6, 2015)

*Sorry 1st post took me awhile to get used to the photo bucket uploading ways!!!*




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## krela (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice one. Been working here have you? Not somewhere I would recommend trying to access without permission!


----------



## acer77 (Jul 6, 2015)

These are all of the main reactor areas and blower halls !!


----------



## acer77 (Jul 6, 2015)

No comment!!!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice set of shots,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice one. Some of the equipment in there looks really antiquated! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Conrad (Jul 6, 2015)

Solid, on site substations still buzzing?


----------



## TheNarrator (Jul 6, 2015)

krela said:


> Not somewhere I would recommend trying to access without permission!



How come? Is it still a dangerous site? 

Awesome post acer77


----------



## Conrad (Jul 6, 2015)

TheNarrator said:


> How come? Is it still a dangerous site?
> 
> Awesome post acer77



I don't know if it would still be covered by criminal trespass law, but I think some power stations keep there security up until demolition due to live substations on site or being near to new power stations, the police have a Constabulary just for nuclear sites and I do believe their all armed :\


----------



## krela (Jul 6, 2015)

TheNarrator said:


> How come? Is it still a dangerous site?



Something to do with the other nuclear reactors (Dungeness B) about 100M away... It's still a very active nuclear site. 

Not to mention the decommissioning program of Dungeness A isn't planned to end until sometime around the year 2100.


----------



## reteps (Jul 6, 2015)

I worked at Dunge A for a couple of outages in the 80s, ping me if you think I can answer any questions for you. I can remember awesome fish on the rotary screens....


----------



## TheNarrator (Jul 6, 2015)

krela said:


> Something to do with the other nuclear reactors (Dungeness B) about 100M away... It's still a very active nuclear site.
> 
> Not to mention the decommissioning program of Dungeness A isn't planned to end until sometime around the year 2100.



Yeah I just looked it up and it output 115 TWh in it's lifetime! Crazy! It would be awesome to see the reaction chambers. Are still still filled with water post-defuelling?


----------



## darbians (Jul 8, 2015)

Its a bit silly posting any uk powerplant but i don't want to start a debate. Cool to see but no turbons?


----------



## acer77 (Jul 8, 2015)

darbians said:


> Its a bit silly posting any uk powerplant but i don't want to start a debate. Cool to see but no turbons?



sorry turbine hall was demolished earlier this year!!


----------

